# Best 123A Battery?



## ToddW (Jul 14, 2005)

Hey Guys, newbie to CPF /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

I Searched for 123A and Best 123a but couldn't find any reviews or comparisons of 123A batteries. I was heavy into RC Cars/Trucks a few years ago and I know how big a difference quality batteries make so I`m curious what are "top quality" 123A batteries? The SF ones I got sure seem light! 

Thanks /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif
-Todd


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Jul 14, 2005)

For performance results, see the sticky thread 123 Battery Shootout in the Flashlight Electronics - Batteries Included forum. 

The short answer is: If you're looking to save money, Batterystation and the new version of AmondoTech's Titanium brand did quite well. Rankings varied with discharge rate.


----------



## matthewdanger (Jul 14, 2005)

I've always had good luck with Surefire's batteries.


----------



## Size15's (Jul 14, 2005)

Lets move this to the Batteries Forum


----------



## Hallis (Jul 15, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*Size15's said:*
Lets move this to the Batteries Forum 

[/ QUOTE ]

NOOOOO not the battery forum!!????!!!.. lol /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

As mentioned the shootout should give you more than enough info to make a choice. Ive had nothing but good things about the Battery Station and Surefire brand. When i need to stock up on CR123's i head to battery station for all my needs. Im not using high discharge lights so i dont have any need to use the expensive cells. 

Shane


----------



## GadgetTravel (Jul 20, 2005)

One problem for newbies with the thread in question is how to interpret the data. In particular, what discharge rate would be most appropriate to look at for a given light or application? In any case after trying to sort through those I ordered a dozen Duracells and some protected rechargeables from Battery Station and a couple QIIIs with 5 extra Titaniums each to try some different ones. It looked to me after looking at the graphs that there was a lot to be said for Streamlight Batteries over Surefires, and they are a bit cheaper. Is there a particular reason they arent mentioned as much as Surefires? Thanks.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jul 20, 2005)

Streamlight Cr123's don't have the press that Surefire cells do. I am not sure that Streamlight cells are cheaper than the $1.25 each price for SF cells + shipping. Looking at the graphs, notice which cells maintain a higher voltage over time at specific amp drain. mAh is not the important factor, how long the cell holds high voltage is.

Bill

Look at the 2amp rate. New Titanium and Battery Station do quite well, much better than Surefire, and Streamlight.

Bill


----------



## GadgetTravel (Jul 20, 2005)

Thanks. I thought there was also an issue raised with thermal shutdown with the Surefires. But in any case, your response points out one of the problems I am having interpreting the graphs. Is the two amp more relevent or the 0.5 amp? Or both, or does it depend on the light? I ended up getting some Duracells because they looked pretty good overall at all current levels. But they certainly look better at lower current levels than at higher ones. Thanks again.


----------



## HarryN (Jul 20, 2005)

It appears that the "best" US made ones are ray o vac when I read the graphs. They have extremely flast voltage curves at a variety of discharge rates.


----------



## cy (Jul 20, 2005)

best performance for me has come from Streamlight CR123 cells.

battery station while a good value, has never been a top performer for me.

Surefire cells has not been real high on my list either

these are my experiences, your mileage may veri..


----------



## vontech (Jul 21, 2005)

Where's a good place to purchase the Streamlight CR123 cells, and how much?


----------



## dano (Jul 21, 2005)

Streamlight cells rule. They run about 12 for 20 bucks ($1.66 per cell).

The silver label Ray-o-Vacs also are very good, but cost 10 bucks for two. The only lpace I can find these is the local Kmart store.

--dan


----------



## SilverFox (Jul 21, 2005)

Hello Dan,

StreamLight 123's are also available from Bright Guy. 

Tom


----------



## Size15's (Jul 21, 2005)

Streamlight batteries have had issues too:
From a thread on AR15.com posted 14 March 2005

"_The security force at the facility where I work just dumped all of thier Streamlight Lithium 123A batteries. They have been using them in Surefire lights until the batteries overheated and actually ruptured inside a Surefire light case. Becasue of this they trashed all of the Streamlight batteries and went to Surefire batteries becasue they say these have a device that prevents the batteries from over heating. Wow......is anyone familiar with this happening anywhere else? I have some Streamlight batteries as backups for my Pentagon and Surefire lights and may trash 'em too..._"
"_The problem happened with the yellow wrapped batteries. Then they went to the silver wrapped but still decided to trash 'em and go with Surefire. They had a term for the upgradded batteries - I can't remember the exact term but it refers to something in the battery that prevents 'em from overheating in the light handle.

They say they 'think' the Streamlight silver wrapped batteries have this and they 'know' the Surefire batteries do. The yellow wrappers don't. So they conservatively converted everything to Surefire batteries._"

I myself personally only use SureFire batteries and I've never had any problems. If I needed replacements in a hurry I would buy Duracell (USA-made).

Most important is not to mix batteries (brands or new/used etc) and to ensure your device is deactivated or disabled when not in use.

Al


----------



## ToddW (Aug 2, 2005)

For my 6P and G2 which batts would you guys suggest for longest runtime and best price?


----------



## ToddW (Aug 2, 2005)

Which would be best for my 6P and G2


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Aug 2, 2005)

ToddW, the 6P/G2 lamp assembly pulls right at about 1.1 amps from the batteries. Go to SilverFox's graphs, and see which Cr123 cells, under a 1 amp load hold maintain 2.5 volts the longest.

Bill


----------



## txgp17 (Jan 26, 2008)

Here is what I found out about the Ultralast's from Botach. I still rate them as pretty good, copied and pasted my an ar15.com thread:






_OK, I've found a the reason some of my __Ultralast's__ have seemed to die quicker than others._

_On two different occasions, I've dropped my P3D onto a hard floor like tile or concrete. Immediately after picking it up I test it to make sure it works._

_On both occasions the light was in the "weak battery" mode after I dropped it. It would operate on Low, Med, & High settings, but not Turbo. I put it back in my holster and checked it again 2 hours later, and it would only operate in Low mode. This leads me to think they are self-discharging after being dropped._


----------



## ltiu (Jan 26, 2008)

vontech said:


> Where's a good place to purchase the Streamlight CR123 cells, and how much?



I found a few at Academy's Sport and Outdoors near 77077 for $4.49 for a pack of 2.


----------



## ltiu (Jan 26, 2008)

dano said:


> Streamlight cells rule. They run about 12 for 20 bucks ($1.66 per cell).
> 
> The silver label Ray-o-Vacs also are very good, but cost 10 bucks for two. The only lpace I can find these is the local Kmart store.
> 
> --dan



Ray-O-Vac CR123A can be had for $3.50 each at Academy Sport and Outdoors.


----------



## jinx626 (Jan 27, 2008)

txgp17 said:


> Here is what I found out about the Ultralast's from Botach. I still rate them as pretty good, copied and pasted my an ar15.com thread:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



damn, that's about .79 each if purchase in 50/pack... that pretty sweet even if it discharge when dropped... I don't usually drop my flashlight, so I think I'll give it a try when I need CR123a.


----------



## CandleFranky (Jan 27, 2008)

What's about Panasonic?


----------



## DM51 (Jan 27, 2008)

You guys are mostly groping around in the dark here - this thread is more than 2 years old, and resurrecting it was not particularly sensible when the answer was already staring you in the face. The answer is even mentioned in this thread a couple of times.

Read SilverFox's 123 Battery Shoot Out. This is a 3-year-old thread, but the difference is that it has been constantly updated. It will tell you all you need to know.

A lot of the time, the answers to questions are already readily available. If you look at the top of the page in this forum (and in most other sections too) you will see a "sticky" thread. 

The one here is called "... Threads of Interest". If you open it, you will see it is a master thread, containing links to other useful threads. The "123 Battery Shoot Out" thread I mention above is one of them. 

There are others there too, and they have been put there because they are recognised as being very useful reference works. 

Do please read them - it will save you a lot of time, and you will pick up a lot of information.


----------



## Student99 (Sep 29, 2009)

Is there current advice(2009) on the best 123A batteries?


----------



## Niconical (Sep 29, 2009)

Student99 said:


> Is there current advice(2009) on the best 123A batteries?


 
I'm not aware of any 2009 CR123A tests, but current advice would be Surefire brand or batterystation brand as your first choice (the BS brand are a great deal), or any other USA made cells that you happen to find on sale or discounted in bulk.


----------



## rookiedaddy (Sep 30, 2009)

Student99, SilverFox's shoutout is current as he updates it with new data. There are also good info from selfbuilt's CR123A review, both links below:
SilverFox's 123 Battery Shoot Out
selfbuilt's CR123A Comparison Review: 4Sevens, Titanium Innovations, Tenergy, Surefire, Duracell
there is link inside of selfbuilt's CR123A review to more batteries. These are all current, 2009, data.

Moderators, may I suggest to include selfbuilt's reviews into the thread of interest too?


----------



## DM51 (Sep 30, 2009)

rookiedaddy said:


> Moderators, may I suggest to include selfbuilt's reviews into the thread of interest too?


Good idea - done.


----------



## DimmerD (Sep 30, 2009)

Paul_in_Maryland said:


> For performance results, see the sticky thread 123 Battery Shootout in the Flashlight Electronics - Batteries Included forum.
> 
> The short answer is: If you're looking to save money, Batterystation and the new version of AmondoTech's Titanium brand did quite well. Rankings varied with discharge rate.



Bad link 
*Not Found*

The requested URL /ubbthreads/showflat.php was not found on this server.
Apache/2.2.8 (Fedora) Server at www.candlepowerforums.com Port 80


----------



## DM51 (Sep 30, 2009)

DimmerD said:


> Bad link
> *Not Found*


That post is ~4 years old, so I'm not too surprised the link doesn't work. Try using the one I gave in post #23, repeated above today by rookiedaddy in post #26.


----------



## DimmerD (Sep 30, 2009)

DM51 said:


> That post is ~4 years old, so I'm not too surprised the link doesn't work. Try using the one I gave in post #23, repeated above today by rookiedaddy in post #26.



I already did but thanks DM51!


----------



## Jaymichael (Dec 14, 2011)

I use surefire in my Fenix TK35...my friends can not believe how bright the TK35 is.


----------

